# Question on GFCI



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok, I have a project to install a 208V 3phase 30 amp twist lock receptacle outside for a freezer truck. This truck is equipped with a plug in power for emergencys or if it runs out of gas. I know for 120V 20 circuits need to be GFCI but I can not find a 30A 208V 3phase GFCI, do I need to install a GFCI breaker?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

210.8(B) only requires that *125 volt 15 or 20 amp* receptacles installed outdoors have GFCI protection.

Pete


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Pete m. said:


> 210.8(B) only requires that 125 volt 15 or 20 amp receptacles installed outdoors have GFCI protection. Pete


Ok, why is that only 15-20amp 120 require GFCI? Is it because the neutral? What if it was a 120/208 circuit, little confusing.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Surge03 said:


> Ok, why is that only 15-20amp 120 require GFCI? Is it because the neutral? What if it was a 120/208 circuit, little confusing.


Because 120v 15- & 20-a circuits are the most common and account for most of the shocks.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The 2017 will likely require GFCI protection for this outlet. The following is from the first draft. red=deleted text, blue=new text


> (B) Other Than Dwelling Units.
> All 125-volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles installed in the locations specified in 210.8(B) (1) through (8) shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel. All 125-volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles installed in the locations specified in 210.8(B)(1) through (8) shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel.
> (1) Class A Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection (GFCI).
> (a) All single-phase receptacles rated 150 volts to ground or less, 50 amperes or less, shall have GFCI protection for personnel,
> ...


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> The 2017 will likely require GFCI protection for this outlet. The following is from the first draft. red=deleted text, blue=new text


Ok thanks, I feel better about it now.


----------



## iwirekansas (Jul 20, 2015)

Personally, I would explain the situation to the customer and let him/her decide. GFCI protection isn't currently required but likely will be in the near future. With that being said, the code book is a book of minimum requirements and installing a GFCI breaker where one isn't required isn't illegal or wrong, but is a good idea if he values his employees safety. GFCI breakers tend to be pricey but not compared to a lawsuit or a workmans comp claim.


----------

